# find Ofuro for a house in Surrey



## xxxxxxxxxexEnglishteacher (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi...

does anyone know where to by a normal Japanese bath tub in the UK? I've been looking online for ages and the right sizes all seem hand-built and super expensive.

Does anybody bring them from Japan or build similar ones here in the UK?

Any ideas, please let me know, many thanks!


----------

